# UNO 17 jewels



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi members

Was in the loft today and remembered I had a few watches somewhere, after some searching I found them one is an Uno 17 jewel and the other a Medana, think they're from the 40s. Took the back off to have a look and think the Medana needs more help than I can give it. The UNO on the other hand just needed a little push and would you believe it " its alive" couldn't believe it, its been stuck away for at least 30 years. I polished it up and if I can post pics I will, it does need the face cleaning but that's a job when I've learnt how to remove the stem


----------



## Car605 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi,

does the UNO 17 jewels Watch have a fluted bezel design? Mine has and I'm trying to work out what it's worth. No other pictures online.

Is this similar to yours?

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0pUG_mVd_KkvkXAQ2XIcwk5iw#Theydon_Green


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Car605 said:


> Hi,
> 
> does the UNO 17 jewels Watch have a fluted bezel design? Mine has and I'm trying to work out what it's worth. No other pictures online.
> 
> ...


 We can't value your watch here. Go to Ebay, search Uno Watch, filter by "Used" and "Completed Items". The only ones that make 3 figures are solid gold.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I have an Uno Sea Lord in gp, It runs finew, I bought it from an Antiques emporium, Pretty sure I paid £25 for it :thumbsup:










John


----------

